# Acupuncture



## SAZZLEEVANS (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi

Just wanted to ask if anyone can help with some info. My
SIL is starting ICAO this month. She wanted to have some acupuncture and planed to use the clinic in Whitchurch, Cardiff but they are booked solid for weeks. Can anyone recommend anyone else? 

Thanks

Sarah


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Are you sure they are booked up as I made an appointment the other day for weds this week, no problem. They also do late nights. I have been going there for 21/2 years and find Jackie excellent. I would try again, they are excellent.


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks. Took your advice and went over with SIL. Got it sorted. The only one available to start with is z new therapist who is a man but then in 2 weeks time she can swop to Pauline. So all sorted!

Thanks
sarah


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

glad is all soorted


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Good , I'm glad its sorted for you, I knew they would do something. Enjoy


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Sarah,

I don't know if you're aware but Pauline runs her own clinic at the Barefoot Studio in Cowbridge on a Thursday, I see her there.  If you want her number pm me.

Andrea


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Pauline is my accupuncturist too, she is lovely


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Here are Pauline's contact details:

http://www.barefootstudio.co.uk/complementary-therapies/acupuncture/

/links


----------

